# **** ATTEN: Colorado trappers ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Attention Colorado Trappers. Our wondrous CDOW has add a new regulation to their command list.

Starting this season, all traps must be labeled with the trap owners CID number or their name and phone number.

Don't forget fellas or the bunny cops will get ya.lol.

awprint:


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

You can then thank Trappers association president Dan Gates for supporting this initiative after past president Latham got it shot down the first time. I believe only traps on public land require tags though.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its just more government regulation on the people--- but wait--- theres more.

Another chance in the CDOW's little bag of tricks to take more money from trappers if they happen to forget to put their name on their trap. How in the world did we ever get by take'in fur without a law like this. :runforhills:

I read their reasoned statement of why this reg was needed at its signing back in May (I think) of how it was gonna help this, and that, and blah, blah blah---

Yeah,right bunny boys--- don't piss down my back and tell me its rain;in.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am with you cat, Az fish and game is pretty good at figuring ways to fill their pockets also.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's all we need is our personal info on traps so that if bunny loving tree huggers see it they know who to harass.


----------

